# Altamira Sizing Help - 5-8 tall, 30in inseam



## applenapper (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all - 
I'm looking for some advice on sizing for an Altamira 3.0. I am about 5-8 and have a 30in (76cm) cycling inseam (wear 28-29 pants inseam). I'm between the S/M(47cm) and M(50cm) sizes - having trouble deciding and figured I'd troll for some insight. 

At my LBS I was recently been fit on 52cm Supersix and 52cm Tarmac, which each have 53.5cm effective top tube. S/M(47cm) has 53, M(50) has 54.5. They've felt pretty good on test rides, though the 9cm stems may have needed to go to 10cm. 

I ride for fitness/fun, 3 times week for about 40 miles each, sometimes 70-80 on weekends. Have been on a 54.6cm top tube aluminum Trek for about 4-5 years, which has worked fine but was never exactly fit to me...just bought from a friend.

Just looking for any insight from people of similar size who have ridden the Altamira or have fit similar sized customers onto this bike.

Thanks!


FYI - CC sizing calc has me here

The Competitive Fit / The Eddy Fit / The French Fit
Seat tube range c-c	49.2 - 49.7 / 50.4 - 50.9 /	52.1 - 52.6
Seat tube range c-t	50.7 - 51.2 / 51.9 - 52.4 / 53.6 - 54.1
Top tube length	52.6 - 53.0 / 52.6 - 53.0 / 53.8 - 54.2
Stem Length	10.2 - 10.8 / 9.1 - 9.7 / 9.3 - 9.9
BB-Saddle Position	71.5 - 73.5 / 70.7 - 72.7 /	69.0 - 71.0
Saddle-Handlebar	48.3 - 48.9 / 49.1 - 49.7 / 50.8 - 51.4
Saddle Setback	1.5 - 1.9 / 2.7 - 3.1 / 2.2 - 2.6


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

applenapper said:


> Hi all -
> I'm looking for some advice on sizing for an Altamira 3.0. I am about 5-8 and have a 30in (76cm) cycling inseam (wear 28-29 pants inseam). I'm between the S/M(47cm) and M(50cm) sizes - having trouble deciding and figured I'd troll for some insight.
> 
> At my LBS I was recently been fit on 52cm Supersix and 52cm Tarmac, which each have 53.5cm effective top tube. S/M(47cm) has 53, M(50) has 54.5. They've felt pretty good on test rides, though the 9cm stems may have needed to go to 10cm.
> ...


I'm 5' 7 1/2" tall with a 30" inseam, I got fitted using the Specialized BG FIT. I was told for my Pinarello Dogma 2, I was a 52.5cm Top tube length, but on my Fuji SST LTD frame, I got the S/M frame 53cm Top tube length.


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

A 52 or 51 would be perfect for you; not less than this...


----------



## applenapper (Apr 9, 2012)

Just an update to those who provided some advice - I went with the S/M. After roughly 150 miles, it's definitely the right size. Loving it. 
Thanks very much for the help.


----------

